# hey smitty



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i am trying to get on the traps4kids fourm but i still can not get on. i signed up a mouth ago :-?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not on there anymore.....Dan Shaw (goes by toecatch on trapperman) runs it now, Dan Tanner had some personal things to deal with.

Nothing I can do for you......not sure if Mongo Joe can help or not, maybe he'll see this.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

falconryman...what name did you use to sign up on the Traps4Kids site? ... Was it falconryman? ... Let me know and I will see what I can find out.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry guys i got on now but thanks for helping


----------

